# Referendum Grecia sull'euro: ha vinto il NO. E ora che succede?



## admin (5 Luglio 2015)

In Grecia ha vinto il NO. La gente, chiamata a votare per il referendum ( http://www.milanworld.net/referendum-grecia-5-luglio-2015-si-o-no-chi-vince-info-e-news-vt29909.html ), ha espresso la propria preferenza: i greci hanno detto NO alle richieste dei creditori.

Il No è oltre il 61% dei voti.

Ora cosa accadrà? La Grecia uscirà davvero dall'Euro per tornare alla Dracma?

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2015)

Ripeto anche qui , contento per il popolo greco e perché hanno avuto le balls di ribellarsi ..


----------



## Memories of the Time (5 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripeto anche qui , contento per il popolo greco e perché hanno avuto le balls di ribellarsi ..


Cambiare moneta è una ribellione a metà: o ti impegni per cambiare sistema economico e uscire dall'imposizione della competitività e del profitto (e, se sei la Grecia, hai tutto da guadagnarci) oppure stai continuando a giocare ad un gioco in cui già hai poche speranze, in più rinunci alla protezione di un boss che -per quanto cattivo- ti proteggeva da un bel po' di cose.
E Tsipras e compagnia cantante non ha né la volontà, né le competenze per un cambiamento del genere.


----------



## Hammer (5 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripeto anche qui , contento per il popolo greco e perché hanno avuto le balls di ribellarsi ..



Scelta legittima. Ma a quale prezzo?

Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Luglio 2015)

Da Sovranista convinto e militante, pur non avendo condiviso la scelta del referendum (a mio modo di vedere ambigua e vile) sono naturalmente felice per la vittoria del No. Ora c'è solo da sperare che la Merkel adotti la linea dura in modo che tutta la vicenda convogli nell'esito auspicato, ovvero l'uscita della Grecia dall'euro e possibilmente dall'Unione Europea. Nei primi tempi sarà dura, durissima, anche perché sicuramente ci saranno le ritorsioni dei "mercati", condizionamenti esterni di vario genere, financo tentativi di golpe bianco come quello che insediò Papandreu, e perché purtroppo la Grecia non ha ancora una coscienza e una classe dirigente compiutamente Sovranista. Ma questa è una battaglia di liberazione, e la libertà ha un prezzo.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2015)

La7 che intervista il luminare PeppeKrillo sul referendum greco è roba da spegnere l'emittente. Per sempre.


----------



## Efferosso (5 Luglio 2015)

Quindi, visto che "il resto sono tutte chiacchiere" cit.

I greci valorosi hanno detto "no" all' austerity (che fondamentalmente vuol dire no all'euro).
Tzipras è orgoglioso del voto dei greci.
Tzipras vola dalla BCE per chiedere della liquidità, perché la Grecia da sola non ce la fa.


Logico.
Tutto molto logico.
Viva il popolo. Viva la dignità. Abbasso l'europa.
Applausi, sipario.

Per il resto, per le domande che mi sono state fatte, penso ci siano non so quante pagine nell'altra discussione, penso che più dettagli di così non potrei dare, ma purtroppo, a parte un paio, la verità è che alla maggior parte di chi vota, di chi parla, di chi interloquisce, non interessa veramente informarsi. Hanno un proprio capopopolo, in un modo o nell'altro, e dietro a quello che strilla di più vanno. Sono contento che il risultato odierno mi abbia confermato che la democrazia nel 2015 non ha un senso d'essere. Per il resto, va bene così, nella speranza che questo non comporti un eccessivo sacrificio per ME, a questo punto. Perché se alla fine uno spiega ad un altro che un coltello è pericoloso e quello ci gioca tirandoselo in un occhio, alla fine quello se lo merita.


----------



## Doctore (5 Luglio 2015)

Qui parliamo dei debiti o delle riforme che la grecia deve attuare...ma il vero terrore dell europa(merkel e francia)e anche usa è trovarsi una ''crimea'' nel mediterraneo.
Situazione davvero complicata.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2015)

Io farei notare una cosa che spero apra gli occhi a tutti,
è più facile finire in mezzo alla strada nullatenenti nei ricchi paesi occidentali e "democratici" 
che nei paesi sotto dittatura, in cui di solito impera una dignitosa povertà,
Spero che il caso Grecia sia un'occasione per far riflettere sulle priorità dell'unione europea,
comunque una cosa è certa, l'uomo comune se la Grecia uscirà dall'euro non starà peggio, probabilmente accadrà il contrario,
a rimetterci saranno i ceti medi e soprattutto quelli alti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Qui parliamo dei debiti o delle riforme che la grecia deve attuare...ma il vero terrore dell europa(merkel e francia)e anche usa è trovarsi una ''crimea'' nel mediterraneo.
> Situazione davvero complicata.



Pensi che la Grecia possa gettarsi tra le braccia della Russia? Ipotesi non infondata, anzi...


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La7 che intervista il luminare PeppeKrillo sul referendum greco è roba da spegnere l'emittente. Per sempre.



Il solito avvoltoio 

In ogni caso al di là dei discorsi sullaggente che è sovrana, un referendum del genere, su una questione finanziaria, imho è la cosa più errata che ci potesse essere. Non solo manca la competenza del popolo a decidere sulla questione e sulle conseguenze del voto, non solo si tratta di un voto istintivo dettato da impatti mediatici e da una mancata profonda consapevolezza di ciò che si decide, ma soprattutto il popolo non dovrebbe mai decidere direttamente su temi finanziari, proprio perché c'è un "conflitto di interessi": il cittadino è mosso da interessi propri e non da quelli della collettività, che riguardano il benessere dello Stato.
Poi oh, se si chiama democrazia rappresentativa, un motivo ci sarà.

Questo senza entrare nel merito dell'argomento, sul si e sul no, ma mi sembra che si stia semplificando molto la questione buttandola sulla storia della dittatura, della liberazione dellagggente, ecc. Quasi si invidia la situazione della Grecia, di cui non c'è proprio niente da invidiare...


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il solito avvoltoio
> 
> In ogni caso al di là dei discorsi sullaggente che è sovrana, un referendum del genere, su una questione finanziaria, imho è la cosa più errata che ci potesse essere. Non solo manca la competenza del popolo a decidere sulla questione e sulle conseguenze del voto, non solo si tratta di un voto istintivo dettato da impatti mediatici e da una mancata profonda consapevolezza di ciò che si decide, ma soprattutto il popolo non dovrebbe mai decidere direttamente su temi finanziari, proprio perché c'è un "conflitto di interessi": il cittadino è mosso da interessi propri e non da quelli della collettività, che riguardano il benessere dello Stato.
> Poi oh, se si chiama democrazia rappresentativa, un motivo ci sarà.
> ...



Mezzo ot, sicuramente non c'è bisogno che te lo spieghi perchè lo saprai meglio di me, ma un referendum logicamente non è mai la scelta del popolo, sia perchè non lo decidono loro se farlo o no (in questo caso per esempio, a meno che non mi sbagli), sia perchè ti pongono una domanda restrittiva.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il solito avvoltoio
> 
> In ogni caso al di là dei discorsi sullaggente che è sovrana, un referendum del genere, su una questione finanziaria, imho è la cosa più errata che ci potesse essere. Non solo manca la competenza del popolo a decidere sulla questione e sulle conseguenze del voto, non solo si tratta di un voto istintivo dettato da impatti mediatici e da una mancata profonda consapevolezza di ciò che si decide, ma soprattutto il popolo non dovrebbe mai decidere direttamente su temi finanziari, proprio perché c'è un "conflitto di interessi": il cittadino è mosso da interessi propri e non da quelli della collettività, che riguardano il benessere dello Stato.
> Poi oh, se si chiama democrazia rappresentativa, un motivo ci sarà.
> ...



Appunto. Di sicuro, per quanto puri e onesti, i pescatori di Salonicco hanno molte più competenze in ambito economico e finanziario rispetto a Mario Draghi.


----------



## Doctore (6 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pensi che la Grecia possa gettarsi tra le braccia della Russia? Ipotesi non infondata, anzi...



In apparenza il governo greco non vuole nessun aiuto dalla russia...però in situazioni disperate si possono prendere decisioni azzardate.

Ma io pongo un altra domanda...Se si facesse un referendum tra i paesi europei nel dare aiuto economico alla grecia cosa si voterebbe?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2015)

Tralascio il discorso Grillo , tanto è inutile spiegarvi il perché era li ecc ecc .. cosa è avvenuto veramente : 

Grecia in crisi, milioni di poveri. 
Richiesta di aiuto. Arrivano i soldi da parte dei paesi dell'UE (l'Italia ci ha messo 40 miliardi ). 
Questi soldi non vanno al popolo greco in difficoltà. Vanno alle banche private esposte con Atene.

Quindi al primo che sostiene " EHHHHHH ma il popolo Greco ha vissuto al di sopra delle sue potenzialità " ...balle ! , il popolo Greco sta morendo e per i prossimi 10 anni sputerà sangue e sudore per uscire da una crisi FINANZIARIA , che loro non hanno provocato .. 

ripeto , Merkel , Draghi ecc ecc dovrebbero farsi un esame di coscienza visto che probabilmente con le loro azioni stanno " uccidendo " una nazione .


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Luglio 2015)

E intanto Varoufakis si è dimesso, o meglio Tsipras lo ha segato per ripresentarsi a Bruxelles


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (6 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me noi italiano dovremmo guardare a quello che sta succedendo in grecia e trarre un importantissimo insegnamento.
Non basta essere onesti per governare un paese


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tralascio il discorso Grillo , tanto è inutile spiegarvi il perché era li ecc ecc .. cosa è avvenuto veramente :
> 
> Grecia in crisi, milioni di poveri.
> Richiesta di aiuto. Arrivano i soldi da parte dei paesi dell'UE (l'Italia ci ha messo 40 miliardi ).
> ...




Allora perché continuano a chiederne? Non vanno alle banche brutte e private che speculano?

Siamo al terzo piano di salvataggio, ma perché continuano a chiederne?

Non capisco. Li chiedono per le altre banche?

In pratica è la BCE che dà soldi alle banche che la BCE stessa può direttamente finanziare 

Sono un robin hood al contrario, rubano ai poveri per dare ai ricchi 

L'enomiahhhhh

A sto punto perché dovrebbero rifiutarsi? Perché la germnaia dovrebbe dire che non glieli dà più?
Tanto mica vanno in grecia vanno alle banchehhh 

Ah ps: ma quindi quando non c'era la crisi finanziaria ma i greci facevano il 12% di deficit/pil ogni anno ma lo truccavano per entrare nell'euro, lì andava tutto bene? O non lo hanno truccato i greci, lo hanno truccato le banchehhhh e la castahhh? E gli 80 miliardi con un PIL a 170, li hanno evasi Draghi e la Merkel immagino  o le pensioni di invalidità false, o quelle pagate la metà, anche quella vanno alla Merkel, probabilmente per farsi lo chalet a Monaco di Baviera


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Secondo me noi italiano dovremmo guardare a quello che sta succedendo in grecia e trarre un importantissimo insegnamento.
> Non basta essere onesti per governare un paese



Uhhh che discorso pericoloso. Thread che degenera fra 3...2...1....

Ah no, aspetta. Momento. Scusa.

Mi ero dimenticato della risposta classica del "Eh, e allora metti su i tecnici che si vede cosa hanno fatto: tasse su, pensioni meno, debito che si alza".

Colpa mia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> In apparenza il governo greco non vuole nessun aiuto dalla russia...però in situazioni disperate si possono prendere decisioni azzardate.
> 
> Ma io pongo un altra domanda...Se si facesse un referendum tra i paesi europei nel dare aiuto economico alla grecia cosa si voterebbe?



Ognuno pensa a se stesso, l'esito sarebbe scontato.


----------



## Doctore (6 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Uhhh che discorso pericoloso. Thread che degenera fra 3...2...1....
> 
> Ah no, aspetta. Momento. Scusa.
> 
> ...



Ma scusa l austerità che adori cosi tanto quali benefici ha dato?
-I tecnici hanno falito è un dato di fatto.
-La grecia deve uscire dall europa perche non puo piu pagare il proprio debito e iniziare a lavorare per costruirsi un economia sostenibile.


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma scusa l austerità che adori cosi tanto quali benefici ha dato?
> -I tecnici hanno falito è un dato di fatto.
> -La grecia deve uscire dall europa perche non puo piu pagare il proprio debito e iniziare a lavorare per costruirsi un economia sostenibile.



Ma io mai nel mondo ho detto di adorare l'austerità. Ma proprio mai.

Il problema è che qui NON SI VUOLE CAPIRE (ma proprio *NON SI VUOLE CAPIRE*) che l'europa, con la situazione della grecia, dell'italia, della spagna, del portogallo, c'entra poco o niente. Anzi, (e adesso prevedo già commenti di alto profilo economico, come sempre) senza l'europa la grecia avrebbe già fatto la fine dell'argentina da almeno 5 anni.

Ma secondo voi noi abbiamo il tasso di corruzione che abbiamo, il debito che abbiamo, le inefficienze pubbliche che abbiamo, la mafia, la burocrazia, il sistema giudiziario, per via dell'Europa?
Ma secondo voi la spagna ha avuto fino a ieri il 25% di disoccupazione (venticinque per cento. v-e-n-t-i-c-i-n-q-u-e per cento) per colpa dell'Europa?
E la grecia è in questa situazione per colpa dell'europa?
Ma, veramente?
Cioè ci credete davvero a questa splendida favola, che in fondo basta uscire dall'europa (o meglio, sarebbe bastato non entrarci) e tutto va bene, che tanto con la moneta sovrana puoi svalutare a manetta, puoi fare debito a pacchi e che ti frega?
Cioè ma davvero voi pensate una cosa così? Non è una domanda provocatoria, non vuole essere polemica. Voglio cercare di capire se veramente ci credete.


Poi, piccolissima parentesi. Se noi usciamo da un tunnel lungo 50 anni (che però non si vedeva, perché tanto "fai debitohhh, svaluta, che tanto c'è la lirahhhh") è grazie ad una riforma che nessun politico avrebbe mai fatto, ma di cui sicuramente prenderà il merito un politico che arriverà fra 15 anni. Piccolissima parentesi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma io mai nel mondo ho detto di adorare l'austerità. Ma proprio mai.
> 
> Il problema è che qui NON SI VUOLE CAPIRE (ma proprio *NON SI VUOLE CAPIRE*) che l'europa, con la situazione della grecia, dell'italia, della spagna, del portogallo, c'entra poco o niente. Anzi, (e adesso prevedo già commenti di alto profilo economico, come sempre) senza l'europa la grecia avrebbe già fatto la fine dell'argentina da almeno 5 anni.
> 
> ...



Al di là della validità dei tuoi argomenti, le ragioni stanno quasi sempre nel mezzo, la tua animosità nel difendere l'attuale europa e le sue politiche finanziarie mi ricorda molto i sostenitori del nucleare, idee vecchie, logore e limitate, magari non tutte prive di fondamento, ma se la stesse energie le si utilizzassero per sostenere con coraggio il nuovo, anche a fronte di qualche certezza in meno andremmo tutti verso un mondo migliore.
Nel caso del nucleare le rinnovabili stanno sempre di più dimostrando di essere una valida alternativa, oltre ogni più rosea previsione,
a parte di quelle degli ambientalisti più ottimisti.
anche se siamo in un campo diverso credo che lo stesso valga per la situazione economica attuale, basta con queste vecchie politiche liberiste che privilegiano la finanza sopra ogni scrupolo morale,
ovvaimente no al comunismo, che ciascuno di noi spenda proprie energie e intelletto per trovare o informarsi su nuove strade, cerchiamo di trovare le "rinnovabili" della finanza


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma io mai nel mondo ho detto di adorare l'austerità. Ma proprio mai.
> 
> Il problema è che qui NON SI VUOLE CAPIRE (ma proprio *NON SI VUOLE CAPIRE*) che l'europa, con la situazione della grecia, dell'italia, della spagna, del portogallo, c'entra poco o niente. Anzi, (e adesso prevedo già commenti di alto profilo economico, come sempre) senza l'europa la grecia avrebbe già fatto la fine dell'argentina da almeno 5 anni.
> 
> ...




Alla Grecia non hanno permesso il default perché il suo debito era in mano a banche tedesche,inglesi e francesi, a differenza,chessò, dell'Argentina,che aveva il debito sparpagliato tra tanti piccoli risparmiatori


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Al di là della validità dei tuoi argomenti, le ragioni stanno quasi sempre nel mezzo, la tua animosità nel difendere l'attuale europa e le sue politiche finanziarie mi ricorda molto i sostenitori del nucleare, idee vecchie, logore e limitate, magari non tutte prive di fondamento, ma se la stesse energie le si utilizzassero per sostenere con coraggio il nuovo, anche a fronte di qualche certezza in meno andremmo tutti verso un mondo migliore.
> Nel caso del nucleare le rinnovabili stanno sempre di più dimostrando di essere una valida alternativa, oltre ogni più rosea previsione,
> a parte di quelle degli ambientalisti più ottimisti.
> anche se siamo in un campo diverso credo che lo stesso valga per la situazione economica attuale, basta con queste vecchie politiche liberiste che privilegiano la finanza sopra ogni scrupolo morale,
> ovvaimente no al comunismo, che ciascuno di noi spenda proprie energie e intelletto per trovare o informarsi su nuove strade, cerchiamo di trovare le "rinnovabili" della finanza



Oh ma niente. Non riesco proprio a farlo passare, questo messaggio: io dell'europa non penso "niente".
Il problema non è l'europa. La soluzione non è l'europa.

Il problema è *l'equilibrio*.
I soldi non crescono, né cresceranno mai, sugli alberi.

Se fai debito a nastro, se evadi metà di quello che dichiari, se non fai una riforma decente che sia una, se non hai risorse, nè industria, è OVVIO che finisce a vivere male e a campare tipo nonno di Heidi fra i monti a pascolare le pecore, ma perché non risulta lapalissiano un pensiero così banale?

Ma chi ha mai citato la finanza? Chi lo scrupolo morale?
Qua sembra che 4 banchieri abbiano deciso di fare un trappolone alla grecia per arricchirsi facendola fallire. E' tragicomico, come pensiero. Davvero, tragicomico.
Ma possiamo, vi prego, finirla di pensare che una banca sia un male assoluto?
La smettiamo di credere che la realtà siano cose tipo i film "wall street" e affini? Vi prego.

Vi prego


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Alla Grecia non hanno permesso il default perché il suo debito era in mano a banche tedesche,inglesi e francesi, a differenza,chessò, dell'Argentina,che aveva il debito sparpagliato tra tanti piccoli risparmiatori



Assolutamente sì e questo nessuno lo nega (e intanto non si vuole capire che se saltano queste banche non è che salta il bonus di fine anno ad un tizio incravattato che si siede sui sedili di pelle umano sorseggiando una lacrima di porto, ma saltano i finanziamenti alle imprese e quindi salta la spina dorsale dei paesi, ma questo, ovviamente, non lo si vuole capire).
Il problema è che non è l'europa, la Merkel, il sistema bancario ad aver mandato in crisi la Grecia.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Luglio 2015)

Giunti a questo punto mi auspico si eviti di procrastinare ulteriormente il problema e che questa benedetta uscita della Grecia avvenga il più presto possibile (dopotutto è stato lo stesso popolo greco a deciderlo implicitamente). Una revisione della cosiddetta politica dell'austerity va sicuramente fatta, ma questo dovrebbe valere solo per i paesi che in questi anni hanno realmente fatto tagli e sacrifici importanti, ergo non la patria della democrazia. Il default della Grecia è sicuramente un fallimento di tutti ma ora come ora accettare le proposte (o sarebbe meglio dire ricatti ?) di Tsipras sarebbe troppo pericoloso, ognuno vada per la sua strada e chi s'è visto s'è visto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Oh ma niente. Non riesco proprio a farlo passare, questo messaggio: io dell'europa non penso "niente".
> Il problema non è l'europa. La soluzione non è l'europa.
> 
> Il problema è *l'equilibrio*.
> ...



E quello che tu e molti altri non comprendono, fortunatamente i soldi non crescono sugli alberi, *non sono una risorsa*, non sono legati alla generosità di madre natura.
*I soldi non sono la risorsa sono un mezzo*,
un economia non si può valutare sui soldi, pertanto sui debiti,
*Sembra banale, ma quello che fà la ricchezza di una nazione sono le derrate alimentari, i vestiti, le case, il patrimonio culturale*, e queste risorse in europa abbondano, persino in Grecia, il problema è distribuirle equamente, tutto il resto è fuffa, compresa la finanza.
Ovvio nessuno ha la bacchetta magica nel trovare soluzioni, ma di certo non bisogna insistere su ciò che crea i problemi,
cioè l'attuale sistema bancario/finanziario


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il problema è che qui NON SI VUOLE CAPIRE (ma proprio *NON SI VUOLE CAPIRE*) che l'europa, con la situazione della grecia, dell'italia, della spagna, del portogallo, c'entra poco o niente. Anzi, (e adesso prevedo già commenti di alto profilo economico, come sempre) senza l'europa la grecia avrebbe già fatto la fine dell'argentina da almeno 5 anni.



Chiudiamo il Thread , il Forum , internet e togliamo l'elettricità a questo pianeta.. dopo questa frase possiamo chiudere tutto .


----------



## Doctore (6 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma io mai nel mondo ho detto di adorare l'austerità. Ma proprio mai.
> 
> Il problema è che qui NON SI VUOLE CAPIRE (ma proprio *NON SI VUOLE CAPIRE*) che l'europa, con la situazione della grecia, dell'italia, della spagna, del portogallo, c'entra poco o niente. Anzi, (e adesso prevedo già commenti di alto profilo economico, come sempre) senza l'europa la grecia avrebbe già fatto la fine dell'argentina da almeno 5 anni.
> 
> ...



la finlandia ha il 10 % di disoccupazione...una roba mai vista in quel paese e li non c'e la mafia o corruzione che c'e in italia.
Mettiamoci in testa che le ricette degli ultimi anni sono *SBAGLIATE*.
Bisogna *CAMBIARE RICETTA*


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> E quello che tu e molti altri non comprendono, fortunatamente i soldi non crescono sugli alberi, *non sono una risorsa*, non sono legati alla generosità di madre natura.
> *I soldi non sono la risorsa sono un mezzo*,
> un economia non si può valutare sui soldi, pertanto sui debiti,
> *Sembra banale, ma quello che fà la ricchezza di una nazione sono le derrate alimentari, i vestiti, le case, il patrimonio culturale*, e queste risorse in europa abbondano, persino in Grecia, il problema è distribuirle equamente, tutto il resto è fuffa, compresa la finanza.
> ...



CLAP CLAP CLAP ..Amen fratello .


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> E quello che tu e molti altri non comprendono, fortunatamente i soldi non crescono sugli alberi, *non sono una risorsa*, non sono legati alla generosità di madre natura.
> *I soldi non sono la risorsa sono un mezzo*,
> un economia non si può valutare sui soldi, pertanto sui debiti,
> *Sembra banale, ma quello che fà la ricchezza di una nazione sono le derrate alimentari, i vestiti, le case, il patrimonio culturale*, e queste risorse in europa abbondano, persino in Grecia, il problema è distribuirle equamente, tutto il resto è fuffa, compresa la finanza.
> ...



Seguiamo il tuo ragionamento.
La grecia ha le risorse (derrate alimentari, vestiti, case, patrimonio culturale)?
a) no ----> Vuol dire che i greci vivranno meno bene di chi le ha, mediamente (il discorso redistribuzione è sotto).
b) sì -----> allora è inutile che chiedano "risorse" agli altri. Vivano la loro vita e basta. Ma, stranamente, questo non succede. Non è successo quando si trattava di costruire una economia, non è successo quando si è tratta di entrare nell'euro, non è successo quando si è trattato di uscire.

Vogliamo valutare un'economia sul partenone? Mi sta bene. Se il partenone non riesce a dare da mangiare ai greci, allora non è una buona economia. Piatto piatto. Terra terra. Pensiero che più basilare non si può.
E siccome i greci hanno dovuto, per mangiare, "inventarsi" un'economia, perché il partenone non bastava, allora non hanno una buona economia.



Il discorso sulla redistribuzione va preso, ovviamente, con le pinze. E' lapalissiano che chi si arricchisce senza merito dovrebbe essere più "mazzuolato" dalla livella, ma, concettualmente, l'equiparazione di tutti non produce niente di buono. Se tutti devono avere lo stesso livello di "agio" spingi quelli che non fanno niente a non fare niente e spinge quelli che potrebbe giovare all'intera umanità a non fare niente, tanto avranno sempre lo stesso livello di "agio".
Capisco che oggigiorno il "capitalismo sociale" piaccia molto poco, ma penso sia molto banale il pensiero di cui sopra.
Se tutti vivono allo stesso livello l'umanità non solo non progredisce, ma arretra.


Altrimenti diciamo proprio che l'economia non esiste, e siamo a posto. Diversi filosofi ci hanno anche provato, in via strisciante.

Poi però pure loro son dovuti andare a comprarsi il cibo, fatto strano. Non sarà ricchezza, ma la gente deve mangiare.
E infatti la grecia sta chiedendo soldi. Non sta chiedendo, per come la metti tu, ricchezza. Sta chiedendo "mezzi".

La cosa che mi fa morire è che sono circondato da gente, in ogni ambiente, che sta qui a ragionare in maniera "filosifica" in questo modo, con l'iphone o l'ipad in mano, le vacanze, il cinemino, la fibra ottica e via cantante. Come se tutte queste cose in realtà venissero fuori da un principio di evoluzione completamente slegato dalla ricchezza in generale, comunque la si voglia vedere.
Oh, sarò limitato io


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chiudiamo il Thread , il Forum , internet e togliamo l'elettricità a questo pianeta.. dopo questa frase possiamo chiudere tutto .



Sei sempre illuminante nei tuoi dotti interventi così densi di contenuto e argomentazioni. Grazie di confermare ad ogni post le mie teorie su come funzioni la democrazia al giorno d'oggi.

Continuo a chiederti: allora perché continuano a chiedere soldi all'europa? Per le banche?

Alle mie domande non rispondi però, vedo. Un pozzo di risposte, un uomo con la verità in tasca, ma alle domande che faccio io vedo ben poco.


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> la finlandia ha il 10 % di disoccupazione...una roba mai vista in quel paese e li non c'e la mafia o corruzione che c'e in italia.
> Mettiamoci in testa che le ricette degli ultimi anni sono *SBAGLIATE*.
> Bisogna *CAMBIARE RICETTA*



Com'era l'economia della finlandia prima di entrare in europa? Hai tutti i macrodati a disposizione?
Puoi definire le cicliche? Puoi comprendere quali fossero le politiche di indebitamento?
Riesci (attenzione bene, un particolare non da poco) a valutare quale fossero i trend della produzione nel momento in cui i paesi emergenti sono esplosi?


----------



## Doctore (6 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Com'era l'economia della finlandia prima di entrare in europa? Hai tutti i macrodati a disposizione?
> Puoi definire le cicliche? Puoi comprendere quali fossero le politiche di indebitamento?
> Riesci (attenzione bene, un particolare non da poco) a valutare quale fossero i trend della produzione nel momento in cui i paesi emergenti sono esplosi?



No amico mio...
Quindi vuoi dire che l ingresso nell euro ha fatto guadagnare tutti e l europa non ha nessun problema?
Bisogna rivedere l euro e i trattati...cosi non va.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Sei sempre illuminante nei tuoi dotti interventi così densi di contenuto e argomentazioni. Grazie di confermare ad ogni post le mie teorie su come funzioni la democrazia al giorno d'oggi.
> 
> Continuo a chiederti: allora perché continuano a chiedere soldi all'europa? Per le banche?
> 
> Alle mie domande non rispondi però, vedo. Un pozzo di risposte, un uomo con la verità in tasca, ma alle domande che faccio io vedo ben poco.


no è che hai dimostrato la tua cecità più volte e onestamente non avendo ne tempo ne voglia di farti cambiare idea preferisco passare e lasciare il compito a chi ne ha voglia . 

io passo , buona vita .


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> No amico mio...
> Quindi vuoi dire che l ingresso nell euro ha fatto guadagnare tutti e l europa non ha nessun problema?
> Bisogna rivedere l euro.



Ma questo è chiaro, no di più. E' lampante.
Io non sto minimamente sostenendo che l'euro abbia arricchito tutti.
Lo ripeto, ancora una volta: la questione della moneta unica è del tutto marginale. *Del tutto marginale.*


La metto giù in maniera ancora diversa. E' un esempio così banale che penso sia alla portata anche di chi crede che gli asini volano.

Immaginiamo uno scenario che qualcuno ha già descritto (ci ha ricamato molto su col complottismo, ma tralasciamo).

1) *Ognuno ha la sua moneta*
2) Le banche private X e Y, che sostengono l'economia del paese "alpha", investono pesantemente nel paese "beta"
3) Il paese beta ha truccato i conti, non fa riforme, non restituisce i soldi a X e Y. X e Y rischiano di fallire, perché non riprendono i soldi.
4) Alpha non può far fallire X e Y, altrimenti gli salta tutta la propria economia interna, quindi finanzia direttamente beta, nella speranza che questa nel lungo periodo restituisca i soldi.

Ti è familiare questa situazione?
E' cambiato qualcosa se uno ha lo scellino e l'altro la lira, oppure se entrambe hanno l'euro?


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no è che hai dimostrato la tua cecità più volte e onestamente non avendo ne tempo ne voglia di farti cambiare idea preferisco passare e lasciare il compito a chi ne ha voglia .
> 
> io passo , buona vita .



D'altronde davanti a cotanti ragionamenti supportati da una così vasta conoscenza della materia e una tale pletora di darti, non posso che arrendermi davanti all'evidenza.
Come ho già detto, non posso cambiare la testa a nessuno, e nemmeno voglio. Chi è in grado di sostenere un discorso, lo sostiene. Chi non ha uno straccio di argomentazione, si avvale del principio paesano "chi urla di più la vacca l'è sua".
Buona vita.

Tu mi dai del cieco.
Io mi sono fatto un'idea dopo anni di studi della questione, dedicandoci gran parte della mia vita.
Tu ti sei fatto un'idea leggendo il Blog di Peppe.
Io sono cieco.
Ok, cosa ti devo dire? Ok.


----------



## Doctore (6 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma questo è chiaro, no di più. E' lampante.
> Io non sto minimamente sostenendo che l'euro abbia arricchito tutti.
> Lo ripeto, ancora una volta: la questione della moneta unica è del tutto marginale. *Del tutto marginale.*
> 
> ...



Guarda mi fido dei numeri che citi e in sostanza sono anche d accordo con te.
Però se andiamo avanti in questo modo e *NON CAMBIAMO* rischiamo di far emergere vecchi dissapori a colpi di fucile altro che referendum.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> D'altronde davanti a cotanti ragionamenti supportati da una così vasta conoscenza della materia e una tale pletora di darti, non posso che arrendermi davanti all'evidenza.
> Come ho già detto, non posso cambiare la testa a nessuno, e nemmeno voglio. Chi è in grado di sostenere un discorso, lo sostiene. Chi non ha uno straccio di argomentazione, si avvale del principio paesano "chi urla di più la vacca l'è sua".
> Buona vita.


No non hai capito , non ho ne tempo ne voglia di sostenere la mia tesi con chi ha dimostrato a più riprese di essere completamente cieco a fronte di discorsi sensati che più volte abbiamo fatto . 

ma ti ripeto e chiudo qui l'off topic non ho tempo ( grazie a dio ho molto altro da fare ) quindi buona vita e parliamo di Milan  . 

Ps: Dalla scrittura non si capisce ma sono tranquillissimo non sto provocando , dico sul serio . no problem .


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Guarda mi fido dei numeri che citi e in sostanza sono anche d accordo con te.
> Però se andiamo avanti in questo modo e *NON CAMBIAMO* rischiamo di far emergere vecchi dissapori a colpi di fucile altro che referendum.



Ecco ma esattamente, cosa vuol dire "In questo modo"?
L'euro si può sciogliere anche domani. Non cambierà l'andamento di determinate economie, anzi, l'unica cosa che produrrà sarà il colpo di grazia verso chi non ha delle risorse interne per ripartire nell'immediato.
I problemi sono strutturali nei vari paesi, e così resteranno.

Magari implicitamente tu chiedi una soluzione, ma io una soluzione non ce l'ho (e ci mancherebbe che ce l'abbia io ).

Tifoso Evorutto ha fatto un parallelismo con l'ambiente che può anche riflettersi in maniera molto bella.
Molti paesi evoluti economicamente sono andati avanti con rifiuti indifferenziati e dai combustibili fossili. La situazione ORA è insostenibile. Si può scegliere di non fare i sacrifici necessari (bonifica delle discariche, costruzione di impianti di smaltimento, tutte cose che nell'immediato pesano sui cittadini) e andare avanti in questa direzione.
Oppure si può guardare al futuro e cercare di soffrire ora per creare un futuro migliore per chi verrà, dovendo pagare anche per chi ha fatto le discariche nel passato.

Tutto qua.


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No non hai capito , non ho ne tempo ne voglia di sostenere la mia tesi con chi ha dimostrato a più riprese di essere completamente cieco a fronte di discorsi sensati che più volte abbiamo fatto .
> 
> ma ti ripeto e chiudo qui l'off topic non ho tempo ( grazie a dio ho molto altro da fare ) quindi buona vita e parliamo di Milan  .
> 
> Ps: Dalla scrittura non si capisce ma sono tranquillissimo non sto provocando , dico sul serio . no problem .




Sbaglio io a scaldarmi. Lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Ad ogni modo, veramente la chiudo qui. Penso si sia detto di tutto e di più.
Trovo sia veramente un peccato non riuscire ad avere un dialogo diverso, ma alla fine forse è perfino naturale che sia così.
Buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il discorso sulla redistribuzione va preso, ovviamente, con le pinze. E' lapalissiano che chi si arricchisce senza merito dovrebbe essere più "mazzuolato" dalla livella, ma, concettualmente, l'equiparazione di tutti non produce niente di buono. Se tutti devono avere lo stesso livello di "agio" spingi quelli che non fanno niente a non fare niente e spinge quelli che potrebbe giovare all'intera umanità a non fare niente, tanto avranno sempre lo stesso livello di "agio".
> Capisco che oggigiorno il "capitalismo sociale" piaccia molto poco, ma penso sia molto banale il pensiero di cui sopra.
> Se tutti vivono allo stesso livello l'umanità non solo non progredisce, ma arretra.
> 
> ...



Difficile darti risposte visto i molti concetti che hai ben espresso,
Sull'economia della Grecia, ti ripeto per me si valuta sui beni di prima necessita, e i paesi del mediterraneo sono stati per secoli la quida della civiltà (finchè i paesi anglosassoni non hanno imposto la loro supremazia militare) proprio per la loro ricchezza intriseca, poi visto che 1+1 in economia non sempre fà 2 mi rendo conto che non sia così semplicistico.

Sul discorso della distribuzione concordo con te, non può essere universale ma deve essere in qualche maniera legata a fattori meritocratici anche per stimolare la gente, comunque ciò non toglie che si possano trovare metodi più equi ed efficenti.
Approfondirei comunque anche il discorso dello stimoli al progresso in caso di distribuzione uniforme, concordo che molti ne approfitterebbero per non far nulla, ma non sono certo che quella minoranza che si impegnerebbe comunque, spinta solo dalla passione, da spirito di responsabilità e non frenata da interessi finanziari, non avrebbe alla lunga risultati migliori anche dal punto di vista del progresso,
già oggi accade non di rado che le associazioni volontarie facciano meglio di quelle profit.

Comunque ti ritengo una persona intelligente e razionale, pertanto di invito anche a sognare un pò più in grande , a mio parere ti manca solo la passione.


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì e questo nessuno lo nega (e intanto non si vuole capire che se saltano queste banche non è che salta il bonus di fine anno ad un tizio incravattato che si siede sui sedili di pelle umano sorseggiando una lacrima di porto, ma saltano i finanziamenti alle imprese e quindi salta la spina dorsale dei paesi, ma questo, ovviamente, non lo si vuole capire).
> Il problema è che non è l'europa, la Merkel, il sistema bancario ad aver mandato in crisi la Grecia.



Ma se tu fai investimenti ad alto rischio,al limite dello speculativo,devi accettare di perdere gran parte di questi investimenti.....


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Difficile darti risposte visto i molti concetti che hai ben espresso,
> Sull'economia della Grecia, ti ripeto per me si valuta sui beni di prima necessita, e i paesi del mediterraneo sono stati per secoli la quida della civiltà (finchè i paesi anglosassoni non hanno imposto la loro supremazia militare) proprio per la loro ricchezza intriseca, poi visto che 1+1 in economia non sempre fà 2 mi rendo conto che non sia così semplicistico.
> 
> Sul discorso della distribuzione concordo con te, non può essere universale ma deve essere in qualche maniera legata a fattori meritocratici anche per stimolare la gente, comunque ciò non toglie che si possano trovare metodi più equi ed efficenti.
> ...



Il ministero è già pieno.
Mi accontenterei di prendere il posto di cravatta gialla


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma se tu fai investimenti ad alto rischio,al limite dello speculativo,devi accettare di perdere gran parte di questi investimenti.....



Vero.
Il problema è che a) non sai su quali dati hanno fatto l'investimento (visto che erano falsi) b) non si può sapere se ci fossero in ballo delle promesse di riforme.


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Mi sento solo di pubblicare questo.
Magari non dà dati precisi, magari non è una cosa "di alto profilo" però è un film quindi di sicuro fa presa.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Luglio 2015)

Io, generalmente sono molto per l'Unione Europea. E secondo me ci dovrebbe un vero e proprio governo con tanto di primo ministro/presidente. Non la Merkel o Holland a prendere le decisioni. Ci deve essere un organo indipendente che vada sopra la nazionalità ma pensi per il bene dell'Unione. Però ogni paese pensa ai propri interessi se si pensasse ad una vera Unione Europa, il continente potrebbe essere più ricco degli usa ed allo stesso piano della CINA. Se ogni paese continua a pensare a se stesso, tra 50 anni, l'europa diventerà un paese da secondo mondo. Con i cinesi che comprano roba europea a basso prezzo.

Per quanto mi riguarda, la Grecia aveva delle politiche imbarazzanti negli anni 90 e per entrare nell'Euro hanno pure truccati i conti. ma per quale motivo la UE deve essere responsabile???


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io, generalmente sono molto per l'Unione Europea. *E secondo me ci dovrebbe un vero e proprio governo con tanto di primo ministro/presidente*. Non la Merkel o Holland a prendere le decisioni. Ci deve essere un organo indipendente che vada sopra la nazionalità ma pensi per il bene dell'Unione. Però ogni paese pensa ai propri interessi se si pensasse ad una vera Unione Europa, il continente potrebbe essere più ricco degli usa ed allo stesso piano della CINA. Se ogni paese continua a pensare a se stesso, tra 50 anni, l'europa diventerà un paese da secondo mondo. Con i cinesi che comprano roba europea a basso prezzo.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, la Grecia aveva delle politiche imbarazzanti negli anni 90 e per entrare nell'Euro hanno pure truccati i conti. *ma per quale motivo la UE deve essere responsabile???*



Ti sei risposto da solo a inizio post, all'EU per funzionare occorre un governo centrale sovranazionale,
non può avere le mani legate in alcuni ambiti e imporre politiche in altri ambiti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Cambiare moneta è una ribellione a metà: o ti impegni per cambiare sistema economico e uscire dall'imposizione della competitività e del profitto (e, se sei la Grecia, hai tutto da guadagnarci) oppure stai continuando a giocare ad un gioco in cui già hai poche speranze, in più rinunci alla protezione di un boss che -per quanto cattivo- ti proteggeva da un bel po' di cose.
> E Tsipras e compagnia cantante non ha né la volontà, né le competenze per un cambiamento del genere.



Hai centrato in pieno la questione..comunque credo ancora che alla fine si troverà un accordo..non penso che l'europa possa permettersi che un paese lasci l'UE...non per il peso della grecia ma per il rischio di futura emulazione...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hai centrato in pieno la questione..comunque credo ancora che alla fine si troverà un accordo..non penso che l'europa possa permettersi che un paese lasci l'UE...non per il peso della grecia ma per il rischio di futura emulazione...



L'hanno spiegato benissimo oggi su Sky .. il problema FINALE di tutto è che se la Grecia tornasse alla moneta pre euro ( la dracma ) e riuscisse ad uscire dal pantano mi spieghi come poi spagna portogallo italia farebbero a rimanere nell euro ? 

nell euro ci rimarrebbero i tedeschi con il loro debito di tutti e le loro schifose banche .


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Alcuni dati demografici.

Fra i 18 e i 25 anni il "no" è stato al 70%, la fascia con il "consenso" più alto.
Fra gli over 65 solo il 37% ha detto "No".


----------



## Miro (6 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io, generalmente sono molto per l'Unione Europea. E secondo me ci dovrebbe un vero e proprio governo con tanto di primo ministro/presidente. Non la Merkel o Holland a prendere le decisioni. Ci deve essere un organo indipendente che vada sopra la nazionalità ma pensi per il bene dell'Unione. Però ogni paese pensa ai propri interessi se si pensasse ad una vera Unione Europa, il continente potrebbe essere più ricco degli usa ed allo stesso piano della CINA. Se ogni paese continua a pensare a se stesso, tra 50 anni, l'europa diventerà un paese da secondo mondo. Con i cinesi che comprano roba europea a basso prezzo.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, la Grecia aveva delle politiche imbarazzanti negli anni 90 e per entrare nell'Euro hanno pure truccati i conti. ma per quale motivo la UE deve essere responsabile???



Il paradosso più grave di questa UE è che è stata concepita come un qualcosa che legasse Paesi diversi (con interessi e obiettivi DIVERSI) ad un percorso economico comune; questa è la prima contraddizione.
La seconda, ancora più grave, è che oltre questa unione economico-monetaria si è cercato di imporre anche una politica comune a tutti i membri; l'UE a livello politico è INCAPACE di tenere coesi gli Stati, e lo si è visto con quello che è il più grave problema politico degli ultimi 20 anni, cioè l'immigrazione: quando serviva essere uniti e risolvere il problema si sono tirati tutti indietro lavandosene le mani.
Capisci bene quindi che un UE strutturata in questo modo è un apparato FALLIMENTARE.



Efferosso ha scritto:


> Alcuni dati demografici.
> 
> Fra i 18 e i 25 anni il "no" è stato al 70%, la fascia con il "consenso" più alto.
> Fra gli over 65 solo il 37% ha detto "No".



Vuol dire tutto e nulla; guarda qual'è la mentalità del 60enne medio italiano...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L'hanno spiegato benissimo oggi su Sky .. il problema FINALE di tutto è che se la Grecia tornasse alla moneta pre euro ( la dracma ) e riuscisse ad uscire dal pantano mi spieghi come poi spagna portogallo italia farebbero a rimanere nell euro ?
> 
> nell euro ci rimarrebbero i tedeschi con il loro debito di tutti e le loro schifose banche .



Infatti io spero nell'uscita della Grecia, ma ho paura che diventano alleati della Russia...


----------



## vota DC (6 Luglio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Vuol dire tutto e nulla; guarda qual'è la mentalità del 60enne medio italiano...



Per me era pure prevedibile. Gli over 60 la pensione l'hanno già, però è agganciata al rapporto con l'Europa, mentre i giovani hanno bisogno di soldi che dipendono dalla ripresa dall'economia più che dal rispetto degli accordi.


----------



## Efferosso (6 Luglio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Il paradosso più grave di questa UE è che è stata concepita come un qualcosa che legasse Paesi diversi (con interessi e obiettivi DIVERSI) ad un percorso economico comune; questa è la prima contraddizione.
> La seconda, ancora più grave, è che oltre questa unione economico-monetaria si è cercato di imporre anche una politica comune a tutti i membri; l'UE a livello politico è INCAPACE di tenere coesi gli Stati, e lo si è visto con quello che è il più grave problema politico degli ultimi 20 anni, cioè l'immigrazione: quando serviva essere uniti e risolvere il problema si sono tirati tutti indietro lavandosene le mani.
> Capisci bene quindi che un UE strutturata in questo modo è un apparato FALLIMENTARE.
> 
> ...



Infatti ho semplicemente postato alcuni dati demografici.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Vero.
> Il problema è che a) non sai su quali dati hanno fatto l'investimento (visto che erano falsi) b) non si può sapere se ci fossero in ballo delle promesse di riforme.



I titoli greci in cui le banche hanno investito erano considerati spazzatura dalle agenzie di rating e fruttavano interessi intorno al 20 %. A prescindere dall'adulterazione dei conti, era evidente che si trattasse di investimenti ad alto rischio. Per cui le banche fino al 2008 percepivano annualmente lauti interessi + quota parte del capitale investito. Dopo la crisi, grazie ai piani di salvataggio, sono rientrati pure da gran parte del capitale totale prestato, lasciando noi cittadini del sudeuropa col cerino in mano. Se vi piace tanto il capitalismo dovete accettare che il concetto di RISCHIO, con tutto ciò che ne consegue, è ad esso connaturato.


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> I titoli greci in cui le banche hanno investito erano considerati spazzatura dalle agenzie di rating e fruttavano interessi intorno al 20 %. A prescindere dall'adulterazione dei conti, era evidente che si trattasse di investimenti ad alto rischio. Per cui le banche fino al 2008 percepivano annualmente lauti interessi + quota parte del capitale investito. Dopo la crisi, grazie ai piani di salvataggio, sono rientrati pure da gran parte del capitale totale prestato, lasciando noi cittadini del sudeuropa col cerino in mano. Se vi piace tanto il capitalismo dovete accettare che il concetto di RISCHIO, con tutto ciò che ne consegue, è ad esso connaturato.



Applausi

Mi piace molto come argomenta Efferosso,però resto dell'idea che la politica debba avere il primato


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> I titoli greci in cui le banche hanno investito erano considerati spazzatura dalle agenzie di rating e fruttavano interessi intorno al 20 %. A prescindere dall'adulterazione dei conti, era evidente che si trattasse di investimenti ad alto rischio. Per cui le banche fino al 2008 percepivano annualmente lauti interessi + quota parte del capitale investito. Dopo la crisi, grazie ai piani di salvataggio, sono rientrati pure da gran parte del capitale totale prestato, lasciando noi cittadini del sudeuropa col cerino in mano. Se vi piace tanto il capitalismo dovete accettare che il concetto di RISCHIO, con tutto ciò che ne consegue, è ad esso connaturato.



Spiegami un concetto che non mi è ben chiaro, voglio capire non fare polemica
se gli investimenti li facevano le banche, ed erano consapevoli che erano ad alto rischio,
perchè UE privilegia il loro salvataggio stanziando preziose risorse che penalizzano i comuni cittadini e riducono il credito all'impresa?
non và contro i principi del capitalismo o libero mercato? e in fin dei conti non è anticostituzionale?
la mia impressione è che l'attuale politica dell'UE sia troppo pro banche/finanza speculativa e che in qualche maniera sia in guerra anche contro il sistema capitalistico basato sull'impresa,
è una mia sensazione errata?


----------



## Efferosso (7 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Spiegami un concetto che non mi è ben chiaro, voglio capire non fare polemica
> se gli investimenti li facevano le banche, ed erano consapevoli che erano ad alto rischio,
> perchè UE privilegia il loro salvataggio stanziando preziose risorse che penalizzano i comuni cittadini e riducono il credito all'impresa?
> non và contro i principi del capitalismo o libero mercato? e in fin dei conti non è anticostituzionale?
> ...



Il problema è che il "cittadino comune" pensa che la banca sia un'entità malvagia, che passa il tempo libero a speculare di qua e di là.

La banca, come sua funzione, tiene fondamentalmente in piedi tutto (questo non vuol dire che non ci siano state speculazioni, NB).

L'economia italiana si regge sulla piccola/media impresa. Normalmente, la piccola media impresa ha sempre bisogno di una o più banche che le diano i fondi iniziali per aprire, che le concedano fidi per nuovi investimenti, che anticipino soldi dai clienti, che gli mettano a disposizione le riba e quant'altro. Senza, il 90% delle piccole/medie imprese morirebbe.
Vuol dire tornare indietro, economicamente, di qualcosa come 70/80 anni.
Oppure arriva la "cina" di turno, e si compra tutto, però a quel punto i sindacati diventano un ricordo sbiadito, le giornate diventano di 12/13 ore lavorative, sparisce il TFR, la pensione, le ferie, la malattia.

Le banche sono vitali per il sistema, e la cosa tragicomica è che la gente comune e gli estremisti populisti che cavalcano il votarello facile le vedono come tumori.


----------



## Efferosso (7 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> I titoli greci in cui le banche hanno investito erano considerati spazzatura dalle agenzie di rating e fruttavano interessi intorno al 20 %. A prescindere dall'adulterazione dei conti, era evidente che si trattasse di investimenti ad alto rischio. Per cui le banche fino al 2008 percepivano annualmente lauti interessi + quota parte del capitale investito. Dopo la crisi, grazie ai piani di salvataggio, sono rientrati pure da gran parte del capitale totale prestato, lasciando noi cittadini del sudeuropa col cerino in mano. Se vi piace tanto il capitalismo dovete accettare che il concetto di RISCHIO, con tutto ciò che ne consegue, è ad esso connaturato.





Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Applausi
> 
> Mi piace molto come argomenta Efferosso,però resto dell'idea che la politica debba avere il primato



Ed è cosa buona e giusta.
Il problema è sempre stabilire la soglia, come avevo già in precedenza scritto.

Uno il rischio se lo prende, e diciamo che i titoli greci erano già spazzatura prima (Nb, pure i nostri sono spazzatura, ma è difficile che l'Italia diventi insolvente nel breve periodo, e, paradossalmente, abbiamo un rating più basso della spagna col 22% di disoccupazione, quindi la cosa è relativa).
Il problema è che la forbice fra il 3% di deficit/pil dichiarato e il 12% reale è MOSTRUOSA a livello di rischio.
Chi lo sapeva che era il 12% reale, le banche? Sarebbe stato da autolesionisti, proprio perché il premio per il rischio sarebbe stato bassissimo.
Poteva essere, per dire, il 6 (nb, il doppio, doppio di quello che dicevano)? Magari hanno fatto valutazioni del genere. Ma 6% contro 12% è come vedere la differenza fra una ferrari e un'alfa romeo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il "cittadino comune" pensa che la banca sia un'entità malvagia, che passa il tempo libero a speculare di qua e di là.
> 
> La banca, come sua funzione, tiene fondamentalmente in piedi tutto (questo non vuol dire che non ci siano state speculazioni, NB).
> 
> ...



Non mi pare una risposta esauriente,
affermi giustamente che le banche sono indispensabili appunto perchè vitali per tutto il sistema economico,
ma questa verità mi pare un aggravante non la scusante, 
se la nostra società di fatto si basa sul sistema bancario com'è possibile che si permettà che mettano a rischio la loro stessa sopravvivenza e di conseguenza tutto il sistema con queste operazioni contemporaneamente speculative e altamente rischiose,
non andrebbero regolate? 
per lo meno dividere le banche tradizionali (cioè quelle che svolgono funzione di finanziamento a privati e aziende) da quelle che si occupano di altri generi di investimento?
Credo che in questo caso non sia valido nemmeno il discorso della libera impresa, tutti i settori strategici a livello nazionali anche se privati sono normalmente soggetti a strette regolamentazioni.
Che ne pensi?


----------



## Efferosso (7 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> I titoli greci in cui le banche hanno investito erano considerati spazzatura dalle agenzie di rating e fruttavano interessi intorno al 20 %. A prescindere dall'adulterazione dei conti, era evidente che si trattasse di investimenti ad alto rischio. Per cui le banche fino al 2008 percepivano annualmente lauti interessi + quota parte del capitale investito. Dopo la crisi, grazie ai piani di salvataggio, sono rientrati pure da gran parte del capitale totale prestato, lasciando noi cittadini del sudeuropa col cerino in mano. Se vi piace tanto il capitalismo dovete accettare che il concetto di RISCHIO, con tutto ciò che ne consegue, è ad esso connaturato.





Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Applausi
> 
> Mi piace molto come argomenta Efferosso,però resto dell'idea che la politica debba avere il primato





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non mi pare una risposta esauriente,
> affermi giustamente che le banche sono indispensabili appunto perchè vitali per tutto il sistema economico,
> ma questa verità mi pare un aggravante non la scusante,
> se la nostra società di fatto si basa sul sistema bancario com'è possibile che si permettà che mettano a rischio la loro stessa sopravvivenza e di conseguenza tutto il sistema con queste operazioni contemporaneamente speculative e altamente rischiose,
> ...



Il "problema" è la libertà. Ossimoro, sì, ma quando si tratta di soldi è "problematica" da gestire la libertà.
Prima ce n'era troppa, poi, con il tempo, sono state via via introdotte nuove norme (alcune idiote, a mio avviso, tipo l'informativa post Argentina, come se la casalinga riuscisse a leggerla, l'informativa sui prodotti finanziari ) tipo gli accordi basilea e Basilea II, che impongono delle norme più stringenti sulla capitalizzazione delle banche prima di erogare prestiti a cani e porci (ma, attenzione [Piccolissimo OT], qua da un lato la banca è incosciente a concedere, ma dall'altro, non è un po' delinquente chi chiede "sapendo" che non li ridarà?).

Solo che ci sono sistemi che sostanzialmente non puoi controllare, perché vengono usati "male".

Prendi un contratto derivato. E prendi un "coltello". Il coltello viene pensato per affettare il pane, ma anche per ucciderci una persona, se lo si usa male.
Un derivato è uguale.

Viene pensato inizialmente per azzerare un rischio. A molti verrà da ridere ma è così.
Il concetto che c'era dietro è proprio questo: azzerare il rischio.

Io devo riscuotere una somma da un cliente fra 2 mesi, in dollari, mentre io agisco in euro. Mi deve l'equivalente di 100 euro, che ora valgono "100" dollari. E abbiamo stabilito che lui mi deve pagare in dollari. Se il dollaro sale, quindi, lui mi dà 100 dollari, ma io ci guadagno, perché valgano più di 100 euro, discorso opposto se scende.
Ma io non voglio stare qui a "scommettere" sui dollari. Io voglio OGGI poter dire "prenderò 100 euro fra due mesi".
Come si fa?
Si fa un derivato: in sostanza io "vendo" i 100 dollari fra due mesi incassando 100 euro ora. Quando lui mi darà i 100 dollari fra due mesi, io avrò incassato i 100 dollari, che comunque, ora, mi valgono 100 euro. Ho azzerato il rischio.

Se però usi il derivato come una scommessa (come purtroppo è stato fatto) fai letteralmente gioco d'azzardo. La cosa schifosa è che molti lo hanno fatto con i soldi degli altri (da cui il discorso relativo all'azzardo morale).
Usi il coltello per uccidere la gente e non per spalmare la nutella. Solo che non puoi eliminare i coltelli dal mondo.

Ma qui è come fare un parallelismo chiesa-preti pedofoli. Parliamo di una porzione minima del totale che si discosta da quello che invece dovrebbe essere e deve essere l'organizzazione per funzionare. 
E' come dire che siccome uno ha un dente malato tanto vale tirarsi via tutta la dentatura che non solo non serve a niente ma è pure dannosa.

E' molto complesso definire delle regole che non inceppino il mercato e che mettano al sicuro i denari prestati, molto, molto complesso. Per questo è sbagliato andare avanti coi "sentito dire"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il "problema" è la libertà. Ossimoro, sì, ma quando si tratta di soldi è "problematica" da gestire la libertà.
> Prima ce n'era troppa, poi, con il tempo, sono state via via introdotte nuove norme (alcune idiote, a mio avviso, tipo l'informativa post Argentina, come se la casalinga riuscisse a leggerla, l'informativa sui prodotti finanziari ) tipo gli accordi basilea e Basilea II, che impongono delle norme più stringenti sulla capitalizzazione delle banche prima di erogare prestiti a cani e porci (ma, attenzione [Piccolissimo OT], qua da un lato la banca è incosciente a concedere, ma dall'altro, non è un po' delinquente chi chiede "sapendo" che non li ridarà?).
> 
> Solo che ci sono sistemi che sostanzialmente non puoi controllare, perché vengono usati "male".
> ...



Non ci ho capito molto, ma le cose in generale continuano a sembrarmi relativamente semplici,
affermi che le banche comunque hanno fatto degli azzardi, non bisogna permetterglielo,
oltretutto mi pare un gatto che si morde la coda, mentre i finanziamenti tradizionali delle banche, mutui, finanziamenti alle aziende, ecc. in condizioni di economia stabile sono nel complessivo relativamente sicuri, 
queste debacle dovute a superficialità delle banche o a troppo spirito speculativo, andando in varie maniere negative a incidere sull'economia tradizionale o forse e meglio dire reale, rendono a loro volta molto a rischio il recupero del credito ordinario alle stesse banche, innestando una spirale senza ritorno.
Alla fine ci ritroviamo nella situazione che ha creato gran parte dell'attuale crisi:
banche a corto di liquidità causa investimenti ambigui,
banche che di conseguenza faticano a erogare finaziamenti,
Istituzioni che le rifinanziano con fondi d'imposte, togliendo risorse da welfare e andando a creare recessione. 
recessione che rende faticoso a cittadini e imprese restituire finanziamenti,
banche che di conseguenza chiudono ancora di più i rubinetti
in una situazione simile mi pare abbastanza semplice andare a pescare i responsabili di tutto, ovviamente se c'è la volontà politica.
Mi pare anche evidente che la prima cosa da farsi è anche confiscare tutti gli utili derivati dalle precedenti operazioni di finanza "creativa" la cosa ovviamente incontrerebbe delle resistenze, ma non mi pare che sarebbe dannosa dal punto di vista economico visto che per lo più andrebbe a intaccare capitali privati.

Ultima considerazione, non vedo come a questo punto non si renda necessaria la nazionalizzazione delle banche, proprio per non correre più rischi simili in futuro e evitare che il settore finanziario sia dominato da lobby.
Credo che la certezza di neutralità di un sistema bancario pubblico gioverebbe infinitamente all'economia di libero mercato.

Senza contare che i soldi del risparmio di un paese ancora relativamente ricco come l'Italia invece di rimanere in tasche private andrebbe a coprire senza fatica il nostro debito pubblico, di fatto toglendo il macigno più grande alla crescita della nostra economia, ricordo che a livello di bilancio l'Italia ha un avanzo primario e se non erro credo che il risparmio privato sia superiore al debito pubblico.


----------



## Efferosso (7 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non ci ho capito molto, ma le cose in generale continuano a sembrarmi relativamente semplici,
> affermi che le banche comunque hanno fatto degli azzardi, non bisogna permetterglielo,
> oltretutto mi pare un gatto che si morde la coda, mentre i finanziamenti tradizionali delle banche, mutui, finanziamenti alle aziende, ecc. in condizioni di economia stabile sono nel complessivo relativamente sicuri,
> queste debacle dovute a superficialità delle banche o a troppo spirito speculativo, andando in varie maniere negative a incidere sull'economia tradizionale o forse e meglio dire reale, rendono a loro volta molto a rischio il recupero del credito ordinario alle stesse banche, innestando una spirale senza ritorno.
> ...



Il problema è che non puoi "vietare" certi "coltelli", perchè non riesci a definire a priori se li stanno usando per spalmare la marmellata oppure per accoltellare qualcuno.

La questione è tutt'altro che semplice, perché quando presti (quando fai quello che una banca fa sempre) corri sempre un rischio. Certo che vanno eliminati i comportamenti da "pirata", chiaro, ma è praticamente impossibile neutralizzare questi comportamenti, perché dovresti essere onnisciente.

La cosa è molto più problematica e molto più sottile di così.
Alla banca arriva il cliente "x". Fa apparecchiature elettroniche. Presenta un business plan per riuscire ad avere un finanziamento. Mette a garanzia la casa, anche, se serve, perché è convinto.
La banca valuta come valido il business plan e la garanzia, e gli eroga il finanziamento.

Dall'altra parte del mondo un indiano un mese dopo mette su una fabbrica identica a quella di "x", fa le stesse identiche cose a metà prezzo. Ebusiness, spedisce in tutto il mondo. Tempo 3 mesi e "x" fallisce.
La banca non prende un centesimo, gli "prende" la casa, che non vende, e in più ci spende tutte le spese legali, burocratiche e affini.

x ci ha perso, la banca ci ha perso. Come potevano prevederlo?

Il rischio è concettuale, come ha già detto qualcuno. Non lo puoi eliminare in un sistema libero.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non puoi "vietare" certi "coltelli", perchè non riesci a definire a priori se li stanno usando per spalmare la marmellata oppure per accoltellare qualcuno.
> 
> La questione è tutt'altro che semplice, perché quando presti (quando fai quello che una banca fa sempre) corri sempre un rischio. Certo che vanno eliminati i comportamenti da "pirata", chiaro, ma è praticamente impossibile neutralizzare questi comportamenti, perché dovresti essere onnisciente.
> 
> ...



Forse sono io che non ci arrivo o tu che non mi rispondi, a me sembra che i problemi alle banche siano nati dagli investimenti cosiddetti "creativi", non mi pare che siano derivati dalla mancanza di restituzione dei finanziamenti tradizionali come quelli per un impresa, ovvio che ci sono state anche in passato persone che non onoravano i mutui o aziende che fallivano, ma nel complesso il sistema bancario funzionava e si arricchiva.
I problemi per le banche sono nati dopo le perdite da quel genere di finanza speculativa e sono stati conseguenziali.

Anche la soluzione mi appare semplice come ho già scritto, che le banche si limitino per legge solo a fare la loro funzione "tradizionale"
senza cercare altre forme d'investimento. Per quello si crei un altro genere di struttura finaziaria, del tutto autonoma in maniera tale che se qualcosa va storto non incida sul mercato.


----------



## Efferosso (7 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Forse sono io che non ci arrivo o tu che non mi rispondi, a me sembra che i problemi alle banche siano nati dagli investimenti cosiddetti "creativi", non mi pare che siano derivati dalla mancanza di restituzione dei finanziamenti tradizionali come quelli per un impresa, ovvio che ci sono state anche in passato persone che non onoravano i mutui o aziende che fallivano, ma nel complesso il sistema bancario funzionava e si arricchiva.
> I problemi per le banche sono nati dopo le perdite da quel genere di finanza speculativa e sono stati conseguenziali.
> 
> Anche la soluzione mi appare semplice come ho già scritto, che le banche si limitino per legge solo a fare la loro funzione "tradizionale"
> senza cercare altre forme d'investimento. Per quello si crei un altro genere di struttura finaziaria, del tutto autonoma in maniera tale che se qualcosa va storto non incida sul mercato.



I problemi delle banche sono emersi per tante cose insieme (alcune speculative e altre no).

- Crisi Subprime (qui quelli che hanno speculato sono stati i cittadini)
- Crisi dei derivati (hanno speculato le banche)
- Crisi degli stati (hanno speculato sia banche che stati, indirettamente i cittadini)
- Crisi delle imprese (nessuno ha speculato, semplicemente le imprese sono fallite portandosi appresso il buco)

Le banche sono cattive tanto quanto lo sono quelli che prendono soldi a 30anni per farsi una casa che realisticamente non possono permettersi se qualcosa di minimo nel futuro turba le loro aspettative lavorative, tutto qua.

La soluzione non è semplice purtroppo, perché se la banca si limita a prestare i soldi e poi qualcun altro fa l'operazione "creativa", non cambia un granché rispetto a farlo fare direttamente alla banca. E a prescindere fai davvero, davvero, davvero, davvero fatica a sapere come verranno effettivamente usati i soldi e se torneranno indietro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> I problemi delle banche sono emersi per tante cose insieme (alcune speculative e altre no).
> 
> - Crisi Subprime (qui quelli che hanno speculato sono stati i cittadini)
> - Crisi dei derivati (hanno speculato le banche)
> ...



Qui mi arrendo,
copri le molte nefandezze del sistema bancario con motivazioni apparentemente razionali, disperdendo le responsabilità (cittadini speculatori è fantastica!!! al massimo puoi parlare di privati investitori), quindi difendi un sistema pieno di buchi che evidentemente non funziona per responsabilità proprie.

Automaticamente coprendo i veri responsabili le soluzioni non possono nascere, se la colpa è di tutti la soluzione non esiste.

Del resto nulla di nuovo, è l'esatto sistema di come funziona tutto il mondo dell'informazione sui media, in tutti i settori

Il Milan non vince? la colpa è della fiscalità spagnola e degli arabi, le scellerate scelte tecniche della società vanno in secondo piano,
Il ministri PD rubano? che ci volete fare, i PDL rubano di più e le alternative sono inesperte e populiste,
Caos immigrati clandestini in Italia? colpa delle guerre e dell'Europa che non aiuta
Gli italiani sono disoccupati e fanno la fame? colpa della globalizzazione e della crisi internazionale
La Germania nazista sterminava gli Ebrei? ha fatto un genocidio? bhe? anche la Russia comunista lo faceva, perchè condannare i nazisti poveretti, anche gli Inglesi e gli Americani ne hanno compiuti. 

tutte queste affermazioni sono vere, pertanto nessuno paga mai (tranne i nazisti fortunatamente) e non si prendono provvedimenti contro nessuno, tanto un problema non è mai dovuto a un'unica causa, intanto tutti i responsabili anche se in maniera parziale rimangono beatamente al loro posto a fare danni. 
e ovviamente soluzioni non ne esistono, 
Io dico che non è così, e sfido chiunque abbia raziocinio ad affermare il contrario,
nonostante le apparenze create artificiosamente, ma che non sono altro che illusioni.
Le soluzioni ci sono, sempre!!!


----------



## Efferosso (7 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Qui mi arrendo,
> copri le molte nefandezze del sistema bancario con motivazioni apparentemente razionali, disperdendo le responsabilità (cittadini speculatori è fantastica!!! al massimo puoi parlare di privati investitori), quindi difendi un sistema pieno di buchi che evidentemente non funziona per responsabilità proprie.
> 
> Automaticamente coprendo i veri responsabili le soluzioni non possono nascere, se la colpa è di tutti la soluzione non esiste.
> ...



No ma scusa, respirone profondo.
Io mica sto a dire che il sistema funziona o che non c'è stata speculazione finanziaria.
Io dico che le crisi hanno avuto molteplici facce e, si, la responsabilità è di tutti.
La crisi dei subprime è un esempio di speculazione da parte del privato cittadino. Cioè, per quanto mi sforzi, non è che posso metterla giù diversamente  se chiedo prestiti a nastro ad una banca puntando sul fatto che tanto i prezzi delle case si alzeranno e comunque glieli darò in trent'anni perché forse un domani troverò un lavoro migliore, non sto speculando su soldi che mi danno ora?

Cioè non ho proprio capito cosa volevi che rispondessi, che i mali del mondo derivano dalla speculazione? Ci sta anche, come possibile punto di partenza (ci sta anche, mi ripeto), ma non è che la facciano "solo le banche". Il "prestito" è il problema. il "debito" è il problema. Se uno usa le sue risorse, le rischia, le perde, finisce sotto ad un ponte, è lui l'artefice del suo destino. Se invece prende le risorse degli altri, la macchia d'olio si allarga.

Solo che il debito lo contrae chiunque:

- Il dipendente che chiede il mutuo per allargare la casetta di periferia, e poi magari perde il lavoro.
- L'imprenditore che apre un'impresa.
- Lo stato che vuole fare un oleodotto.

Chiunque fa parte di questo sistema, non è che io voglio coprire qualcuno o qualcosa, anche perché non è conosco i nomi e i cognomi degli operatori finanziari delle banche d'affari che hanno speculato coi soldi degli altri  (per trovare un esempio che magari ti piace di più)

E' una generalizzazione enorme vedere il sistema bancario come qualcosa di malvagio, ma semplicemente perché non è così. Non voglio mica fare l'avvocato del diavolo, solo che è così, davvero, non so come mettertela giù in maniera diversa da come abbia fatto fino ad ora.

Ho come l'impressione che tu voglia farne una questione sociale, di classe, o qualcosa del genere.
Perché mi parli di "privato investitore" e non cittadino? Uno che chiede 500k alla banca per prendersi la casa in montagna e poi non glieli ridà è un privato investitore?

Non so. Mi sembra tanto una lotta ai colletti bianchi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> No ma scusa, respirone profondo.
> Io mica sto a dire che il sistema funziona o che non c'è stata speculazione finanziaria.
> Io dico che le crisi hanno avuto molteplici facce e, si, la responsabilità è di tutti.
> La crisi dei subprime è un esempio di speculazione da parte del privato cittadino. Cioè, per quanto mi sforzi, non è che posso metterla giù diversamente  se chiedo prestiti a nastro ad una banca puntando sul fatto che tanto i prezzi delle case si alzeranno e comunque glieli darò in trent'anni perché forse un domani troverò un lavoro migliore, non sto speculando su soldi che mi danno ora?
> ...



Cerco di mettertela in maniera più costruttiva e ampia,
prima di tutto non è una questione di classe ma sicuramente si, è una questione sociale, intesa come civiltà.

La società è un istituzione, che non scegliamo, ci viene imposta sin dalla nascita, e ha delle regole implicite.

Il cittadino compie i suoi doveri, accettandone le regole, e la "società" in cambio gli assicura alcuni "privilegi" essenziali.

I privilegi essenziali sono i soliti, per me scontati:

Il diritto alla sicurezza, il diritto/dovere al lavoro, il diritto alla sanità, all'istruzione, libertà nelle scelte individuali e a tutti i beni di prima necessità:
casa, vestiti, cibo.

La società per fare questo si munisce delle adatte istituzioni: governo, sistema sanitario, sistema previdenziale, sistema bancario ecc. ecc. 

A mio parere il resto è tutta fuffa, 
per citare una frase fatta,
*i problemi non esistono, esistono le soluzioni*.

Oggi si sorvola troppo sulle soluzioni soffermandosi sui problemi, 
praticamente sempre dovuti a comportamenti umani errati (di istituzioni o di singoli cittadini) 
e mai a situazioni irrisolvibili.
oggi più che mai grazie alla scienza e alla tecnologia.

L'umanità è imperfetta, ma non è una motivazione valida per non pretendere la perfezione 
lo sforzo per raggiungerla si chiama civilizzazione e progresso. 

Se vogliamo aggiungere anche un discorso di classe, io te l'ho già detto sono favorevole a un sistema meritocratico che dia privilegi "sociali" a persone più capaci o anche, perchè no, più fortunate.
contesto però la "forbice"
va ristretta, per una questione di "civiltà" non può andare dal "padre di famiglia disoccupato sbattuto per strada" al Berlusconi di turno.


----------



## Efferosso (7 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cerco di mettertela in maniera più costruttiva e ampia,
> prima di tutto non è una questione di classe ma sicuramente si, è una questione sociale, intesa come civiltà.
> 
> La società è un istituzione, che non scegliamo, ci viene imposta sin dalla nascita, e ha delle regole implicite.
> ...



E' un discorso che condivido, e sulla redistribuzione ti seguo a braccetto, la forbice è troppo ampia.
Solo che non vedo perché le banche dovrebbero far parte per loro modo d'essere nel sistema dalla parte "dei cattivi", dei "ricchi immeritatamente", e perché i danni li facciano i "ricchi immeritatamente" e non "i poveri lavoratori".
Cioè, dico sul serio, la crisi dei subprime (che è stata l'apertura del vaso di pandora) l'han generata i dipendenti americani medi che si volevano comprare la casa senza poterselo permettere, non i cravattoni che fumano i cubani al circolo del golf.
Il buco delle pensioni al "5%" lo hanno fatto i politici coi vitalizi, al "95%" i dipendenti statali da 2.000 euro al mese che hanno versato meno contributi di quelli che hanno preso.

C'è questo immaginifico mostro, composto da banche, finanzieri, politici, Euro, Merkel, e poi c'è il popolo che viene schiacciato, indifeso, vittima. Non è il quadro reale della situazione.

Solo che fa comodo a tutti. Ci si è creati un mostro a cui dare la colpa anche degli errori fatti da noi stessi, così da poter alzare le braccia, non fare niente, e sostenere di "non poter fare niente".


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> E' un discorso che condivido, e sulla redistribuzione ti seguo a braccetto, la forbice è troppo ampia.
> Solo che non vedo perché le banche dovrebbero far parte per loro modo d'essere nel sistema dalla parte "dei cattivi", dei "ricchi immeritatamente", e perché i danni li facciano i "ricchi immeritatamente" e non "i poveri lavoratori".
> *Cioè, dico sul serio, la crisi dei subprime (che è stata l'apertura del vaso di pandora) l'han generata i dipendenti americani medi che si volevano comprare la casa senza poterselo permettere*, non i cravattoni che fumano i cubani al circolo del golf.
> *Il buco delle pensioni al "5%" lo hanno fatto i politici coi vitalizi, al "95%" i dipendenti statali da 2.000 euro al mese che hanno versato meno contributi di quelli che hanno preso*.
> ...



Non ti seguo, forse perchè non ho una vera cultura economica,
Mi parli di crisi nata dai dipendenti americani che volevano una casa probabilmente al di la delle proprie reali possibilità, 
questo eventuale misfatto lo stiamo pagando con una crisi globale, è evidente che qualcosa non quadra a livello istituzionale (intendo istituzioni mondiali) tra l'altro a me risultava che il "vaso di Pandora" sia stato l'uragano Katrina in america.

Poi mi parli dei vitalizi e dei dipendenti statali, e anche qui mi sembrano chiare di chi siano le colpe e di chi andare eventualmente a penalizzare.

A me non sembra difficile.

Ti faccio un altro esempio, tempo fà vidi nella trasmissione di Piero Angela "quark" un servizio in cui si parlava dell'inelutabilità di un terremoto a Los Angeles di proporzioni catastrofiche, la famosa questione della falda di S. Andrea
l'evento potrebbe verificarsi fra mille anni così come domani, il servizio mostrava uno scenario devastante per l'economia americana e di conseguenza mondiale, con quasi tutte le banche e le assicurazioni fallite per il costo dei risarcimenti del danno coperti dalle assicurazioni.
ti sembra normale? pensi che il problema sarebbe generato dal terremoto? o forse è il sistema a non funzionare.
nel caso accadesse ci sarebbero mille esperti a spiegarti il perchè o il per come è successo, fino a quasi renderti credibile la storia,
ma sappiamo tutti che è una grande truffa, ora guadagnano tutti sulle assicurazioni sapendo che nel caso di un evento catastrofico, ma probabile, non pagherebbero, in compenso pagheremmo persino noi dall'altra parte del mondo.
Credo che la crisi economica mondiale sia nata per ragioni molto simili.


----------



## Efferosso (7 Luglio 2015)

Io ho una mia idea su questo, ma è lunga. Lunga e un po' contorta, che molti economisti non accolgono, quindi semplicemente penso di non voler uscire ulteriormente dal seminato, ma ti ringrazio per la conversazione.

Bye


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Luglio 2015)

Ma se la Grecia esce dall'europa ci va l'inter al suo posto?


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma se la Grecia esce dall'europa ci va l'inter al suo posto?



Boh, prima ho visto Mancini che faceva la ricarica dal tabaccaio, vediamo se chiama la Merkel.


----------



## Efferosso (8 Luglio 2015)

.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Luglio 2015)

Concordo,
ti contesto solo quando parli di colpe dei cittadini, i sindacati non sono altro che una delle innumerevoli lobby che si procurano privilegi illegittimi per poi far pagare il conto ai semplici cittadini senza particolari agganci.


----------



## Efferosso (9 Luglio 2015)

Scusate ma mi è proprio passata la voglia.

Saluti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2015)

Riuppo il topic, alla fine Tsipras si sta rivelando veramente un *********... Tutta sta manfrina per cosa? Cioè adesso gli scenari sono decisamente peggiori rispetto a prima. A sto punto non capisco perché non ha accettato l'accordo iniziale. Cosa fai tutto sto casino se poi non hai la minima intenzione di proseguire quello che hai iniziato? 

Spero venga preso a calci. Che pagliaccio. Quelli di alba dorata ci avevan preso in pieno, toccherà a Tsipras e fallirà, al prossimo giro (non si sa quando) se la giocheranno per davvero la vittoria.


----------



## juventino (13 Luglio 2015)

Un ringraziamento anticipato alla Troika e Tsipras per aver consegnato un paese dell'UE a dei nazisti. 
Io credo che ancora in pochi abbiano compreso realmente il disastro a livello politico di queste azioni di Tsipras.


----------



## Hammer (13 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un ringraziamento anticipato alla Troika e Tsipras per aver consegnato un paese dell'UE a dei nazisti.
> Io credo che ancora in pochi abbiano compreso realmente il disastro a livello politico di queste azioni di Tsipras.



Prima o poi la Grecia dovrà necessariamente andare in default controllato, è scritto. Forse sarebbe stato meglio così, per tutti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2015)

Dopo questo accordo sono curioso di vedere che fine farà Tsipras... Che pirla


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Luglio 2015)

Ma chi se ne frega, l'importante è che lagggente ha vinto contro la Merkel kulona, l'Ebolino e la kasta


----------

